# Testicle worries 🤦🏼‍♀️ (a little graphic)



## Pupmum99 (Jan 4, 2022)

I’ve found this odd patch of skin on my 18 month olds testicle(only on one at the front). It’s been dry and a little peely for a couple days, he spent a lot of time in the sea on our holiday so initially just thought saltwater/dry skin.. No itching though, and the peeling sort of subsided briefly. It has been a little discoloured but read that it can vary while they develop. But now there’s this blood blister looking thing that’s raised and a little red on the outside. I’ve checked for lumps and there aren’t any inside. I’m thinking vet trip soon, but does anybody have experience with anything similar? Not bothering him but has definitely changed in the last day or two

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

both of mine are intact but I have never seen anything like that on them. hopefully the vet can give more wisdom. does he not show any discomfort at all?


----------



## Pupmum99 (Jan 4, 2022)

Gabica said:


> both of mine are intact but I have never seen anything like that on them. hopefully the vet can give more wisdom. does he not show any discomfort at all?


Thanks for your reply. And nope. Nothing at all, like he’s not even noticed.


----------



## PhilipL (Sep 28, 2018)

We had similar looking issue with our male Vizsla Rafa from suspected contact dermatitis, possibly a cleaning product used on a rug. I sent our vet pictures by email as Covid was high at the time and they suggested we applied a cream, can't remember what it was, but it was very mild and not harmful if ingested and that sorted it out within a week or so. Would always recommend a vet assessment, the blister you show we didn't have, but we did have redness and scabbing.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Pupmum99 (Jan 4, 2022)

I luckily work in a veterinary hospital and have had a chat with some colleagues. He does have allergies but the blood blister type thing is unusual for sure. I’ll keep you posted if we get to the bottom of it as it’s so strange.

Interestingly he was stung by a beached jellyfish while on holiday that affected his paws (all fine now) so wonder if that’s caused irritation.


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

Yep, I was going to say looks like a blood blister. Eventually the body will absorb it and it will go through what looks like a bruise / discoloration phase, mabye that is what you are seeing? I'd definately would have checked out.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Sometimes the


Pupmum99 said:


> I luckily work in a veterinary hospital and have had a chat with some colleagues. He does have allergies but the blood blister type thing is unusual for sure. I’ll keep you posted if we get to the bottom of it as it’s so strange.
> 
> Interestingly he was stung by a beached jellyfish while on holiday that affected his paws (all fine now) so wonder if that’s caused irritation.


I was going to ask if saw any jellyfish while at the beach.


----------



## Pupmum99 (Jan 4, 2022)

texasred said:


> Sometimes the
> 
> 
> I was going to ask if saw any jellyfish while at the beach.


Wondering if this post got cut off?
But yeah he did stand on it! Tore his paw pads up pretty bad, and he was nonweightbearing/limping for a good hour. Had no idea what to do at the time really considering they’re not much of an issue in the UK. Gave him one of his allergy tablets at the time and he slept it off, was fine when he woke up.


----------

